# Shower Carpet



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a small carpet that I can put right outside my stand-up shower. I'd like a shower that won't soak the ceramic tiles under it in the event that it gets too wet. I'm not sure what type of carpet I should be using to achieve this.

Any suggestions?

As an example:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Outdoor throw rug/mat.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Can you show me an example photo? Googling isn't very precise for something like that.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i use this works very well. Better Homes and Gardens Memory Foam Bath Mat - Walmart.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I lay a bath towel on the floor.......easier to wash than a bath mat....:grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> I lay a bath towel on the floor.......easier to wash than a bath mat....:grin:


I agree, rubber-backed bath mats just get dirty and moldy and fall apart in the washer. You can get thick towels just for this purpose but I just use one of my regular ones.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

So a thick bath towel would be our best bet?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Whatever suits your fancy......anything is better than stepping out on a cold slippery tile floor. I've had foam backed bath rugs but some are hard to wash.....they do look nicer, though.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Well my main concern is just to have something that will absorb the water that would otherwise make its way under the tiles and slowly loosen them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This company does a carpet and a plushy you might find their products in the USA "Magic Carpet" Magic Carpet - Large at JML Direct


----------

